# Red head style bird dog training fun



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Texasred (Deb) has organized for us several training days recently, she took care of getting a field and birds, all i had to do is showing up with Bende and Miksa (and Rusty our fake vizsla a friend made for me and we have used for backing training).
We have worked on strengthening steady to flush, backing, stop to flush, had some walking birds challenging our steadiness, and some which wanted to be caught... Us handlers are making here and there a mistake and we keep reminding each other how to correct those, we work out training scenarios and all dogs are anxiously waiting that is their turn. Everyone enjoys it immensely, they all have made a lot of progress and we keep it fun, so you see a bunch of happy vizslas doing what they were bred for.
I cannot express how thankful i am to Deb. My boys start bouncing up and down every time they see her.

Attaching some pictures about Shine on point, backing, my boys backing Shine and them on point. We had Chamille (petite sweet brittany girl) with us for several times too before she came into heat. She is super fast and blends in too much, so harder to take good pictures of, i added one with Rusty behind her and hopefully more to come once she is back from her heat vacation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s very enjoyable having you, Bende, and Miksa in the field with me, and Shine. I’m not sure who enjoys it more. Us, or the dogs.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like a ton of fun! Glad everyone had a great time!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!!
A good time was had by all.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s very hard to see just how small (under 25lbs) Camille is from pictures. She’s such a tiny live wire, you could carry her inside your hoodie. She belongs to the person, that lets up train on the fields.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> It’s very enjoyable having you, Bende, and Miksa in the field with me, and Shine. I’m not sure who enjoys it more. Us, or the dogs.


sometimes i am not sure who is feeding off whose energy LOL. my boys are super happy when we are out on the field and even when we get home they give extra kisses, mom, we have had a jolly good day again. that makes my day too.


----------



## Barkes (12 mo ago)

Wow! It's really cool. Quality training is the foundation of your peace of mind. After all, in this case, you will know that your dog knows the right commands and will not get into a bad situation thanks to this. I also actively train my dog. And yes, they really love it! By the way, it is very important not to forget about grooming. Remember that dogs of many breeds need this. My beloved dog Russell was very curly and picked up a huge amount of thorns on a walk, because of which he suffered later. Personally, in this case, I turn to How to Become a Dog/Pet Groomer: The Definitive Guide for 2022


----------

